# Making Google Black and more.....



## zyberboy (May 30, 2007)

This tutorial is for those who dont like white and other high contrast light colors as backgrounds on webpages.
White color  causes eye stain and also monitor consumes more power when displaying light colors.Even if you does't feel anything your eyes and brain are working more.

This is done in Firefox with "GraseMonkey"addon  & greasemonkey script

1. First install GreaseMonkey from here and restart FireFox
   *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748

2. Then install this script from
   *userscripts.org/scripts/show/6205

The default color change in this script is from white to light grey,You can choose your required color by editing the script(for eg to black).
For this once it is installed , go to Tools>GreaseMonkey>ManageUserScript,now you can see your installed script on the left that is "FFFFFF to EBEBEB" select this and click edit,for the first time it will ask for text editor,select your text editor.
Now in the last line of the script you can see the color in hex code

everything_.style.backgroundColor = "#EBEBEB";   <------ this one #EBEBEB it is light gray

You  can change this to black or anything you want by replacing #EBEBEB with hex code of other colores, changing to #000000 will result in black colored google.
Refer here for other colors hex code in this chart *www.dave-stephens.com/computers/colors.htm

If you also want to change the font color you will need to add extra code to do this.
Add this code given below after the earlier line that is   everything.style.backgroundColor = "#000000"; 

var font_tags=document.getElementsByTagName("font");
for(var i=0; i<font_tags.length; i++) {
  font_tags.color = "#AAAAAA";
}


save and exit your editor,now google will appear as black with  font color as gray if your code is correct.
White font on black background may be uncomfortable so use gray font.
 black = "#000000"
 gray =  "#AAAAAA"
or use gray as background ("#AAAAAA") with default font color,which i think is easy on eyes than black page.

The advantage of this java script is that it  will change white colored background of all webpages,and also preserve webpages with comfortable colors as it is .You can add more webpages to this script, eg thinkdigit.forum for this u will need to duplicate "else if" statement as given below with rgb color like this.These values 238, 240, 242 & 245, 247, 249  is were script looks for white colored pages,this value is that of thinkdigit.forum which is not pure white.You can pick color of webpages in rgb by using colorzilla addon for firefox .
Add this code after the first "if clause".


else if(
    bgcolor == "rgb(238, 240, 242)" ||
    bgcolor == "rgb(245, 247, 249)"   
   ) 
{
   everything.style.backgroundColor = "#AAAAAA";


If you only need to change color of only  one particular webpage  you can use another excellent  firefox addon called Platypus *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/737
which will allow u to customize a webpage in any way you want and will allow these changes to save as a GreaseMonkey script.

Note: This java script will not change backgrounds of some CSS styles webpages and also white images in the page._


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 30, 2007)

thnx..but is this ur own tutorial ? if not,plz mention the source otherwise u'll be in a big trouble !


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 31, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> thnx..but is this ur own tutorial ? if not,plz mention the source otherwise u'll be in a big trouble !



He said the right thing.


----------



## zyberboy (May 31, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> thnx..but is this ur own tutorial ? if not,plz mention the source otherwise u'll be in a big trouble !


lol...yeah its mine Sorry for disappointing   you


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 31, 2007)

If you have found this tut yourself then it's great.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 2, 2007)

gr8 work done...


----------



## mobilegeek (Jun 3, 2007)

edited .. 

thx for posting


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 3, 2007)

^^u itself asked for me to explain how to change font color , so i added more things,i cant post this whole stuff ,explanning how to change font color and how to add more webpages on that thread with diferent topic. so why asking??


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 3, 2007)

Google blue is the best... 
get the extension from here : *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2108
Get the blue google from here: *userstyles.org/styles/1466

There are many more in that site.


----------



## mobilegeek (Jun 3, 2007)

oops .. sorry then but I thought thats the same thing posted again.
anyways Thanx for this yaar .. my apologies.
let me try this ..


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 3, 2007)

^^its ok.

@amitava82
thnx amitava82 for that link, really nice styles in that site for changing a style of particular site.
But still no way to change color of pages with only white backgrounds and leaves other sites as it is.Only way to do this till now is to modify the script as i shown here.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2007)

Great tutorial. 

All I need to do when I want to see "Black Google" is press 'Command + Option + Ctrl + 8'. Ta daa...
*img527.imageshack.us/img527/1282/blackgooglebu9.th.png

Sorry, couldn't resist. 


Nice tutorial though.


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 3, 2007)

^^ But i dont need to press anything wen white background comes, it will auto change☻


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah, whatever. I just wanted to show a neat feature. 

Like I said, yours is a good tutorial for Windows users.


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 3, 2007)

^^Thanx Man


----------

